# Vengo del dentista: esto es la ruina



## exclavizado (10 Oct 2015)

Desde hace un tiempo tengo una muela que me ha dado muchos problemas, me hicieron una endodoncia que he tenido que ir revisando porque la cosa no iba bien
Esta semana empecé a sentir un dolor fuerte y ya ayer el dolor empezó a ser insoportable y he cogido hora para hoy porque ya era insoportable

El dentista me ha dicho que ya no se puede salvar la muela y me la tienen que quitar, pero lo peor de todo es que ha afectado al nervio de al lado o no se que historias y me tienen que sacar 2 muelas para poner 2 implantes
2600 euros los 2 implantes, más los gastos de la radiografía y lo que pueda surgir en el tratamiento, me ha dicho que en total se me iría casi a 3000 euros 

No me ha dado un patatús allí de milagro ::
En mi situación esto es la ruina, de la noche a la mañana me veo con este percance. Con mi maltrecha situación laboral, los recortes... más un imprevisto reciente que he tenido con el coche y ahora me surge esto

3000 euros por 2 muelas y lo peor de todo es que ya me había dejado una pasta en la endodoncia y "cuidado" de la muela.

Me lo tengo que hacer porque no quiero andar desdentado y tener problemas de masticación, y encima quedarme sin esas 2 muelas iría perjudicando a las otras

Medio millón que se dice pronto, no digo que la seguridad social me de 3000 euros pero yo a un fumador le tengo que pagar con los impuestos el cáncer de pulmón por irresponsable y en cambio yo que las estoy pasando canutas ahora me veo con este gasto y no es un capricho sino un tema de salud
Y tampoco es que haya sido un guarro, siempre ha sido esa muela y la de al lado la tenía sana hasta que la ha "pillado" ésta.


PD: me he equivocado de subforo, quería ir al de consumo
Si podéis moverlo por favor


----------



## RNSX (10 Oct 2015)

En dos palabras: Turismo dental; vete a polonia y por la mitad lo tienes con viaje incluido

Polonia, destino de turismo médico: 500.000 pacientes al año - 20minutos.es

Turismo mÃ©dico: SonrÃ­e, Varsovia te regala (o casi) una nueva dentadura


----------



## Señor Calopez (10 Oct 2015)

exclavizado dijo:


> pd: Me he equivocado de subforo, quería ir al de consumo
> si podéis moverlo por favor



Ya decía yo... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Oct 2015)

A qué dentista vas ? Ojito con los Vitaldent o franquicias parecidas.
Cuando los dentistas entran a trabajar para ellos les hacen un cursillo de "capacitación" que consiste en convertirlos en comerciales de la marca, de forma que siempre buscan la solución más cara para el paciente y he oído que parte de su sueldo va vinculado a la facturación que generan.
Visita a otro dentista que nunca está de más una segunda opinión...


----------



## Señor Calopez (10 Oct 2015)

RNSX dijo:


> En dos palabras: Turismo dental; vete a polonia y por la mitad lo tienes con viaje incluido
> 
> Polonia, destino de turismo médico: 500.000 pacientes al año - 20minutos.es
> 
> Turismo mÃ©dico: SonrÃ*e, Varsovia te regala (o casi) una nueva dentadura



Y no te olvides de irte allí a hacerte las revisiones cada 6 meses, y cada vez que se te desajuste un tornillo de la funda o se te descemente también... y cuando empieces con la periimplantitis igual


----------



## black_mirror (10 Oct 2015)

Aunque llevo un implante dental, no tengo mucha idea del tema. Pero sé que existen alternativas bastante más económicas, como los puentes. ¿Has preguntado?

Luego, más allá de la estética, tampoco te vuelvas loco. Ni dejes que te vuelvan loco. Yo estuve con el hueco vacío de la muela que me quitaron por una infección más de 10 años. Es cierto que se recomienda "cubrir" estos huecos, pero no tiene por qué ser de la noche a la mañana. Si no te viene bien ahora, no pasa nada por esperarte un par de años. 

Otra opción: hazte un seguro médico con cobertura dental Ahora por ejemplo, Adeslas tiene 3 meses por 15 euros/mes o así (hablo de memoria). Mi padre ha aprovechado, se ha dado de alta y se va a hacer varios arreglos en la boca ahorrándose un dinerillo. Cuando pasen estos tres meses, se dará de baja en Adeslas (no hay compromiso de permanencia).

Busca alternativas y suerte.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Oct 2015)

black_mirror dijo:


> Otra opción: hazte un seguro médico con cobertura dental Ahora por ejemplo, Adeslas tiene 3 meses por 15 euros/mes o así (hablo de memoria). Mi padre ha aprovechado, se ha dado de alta y se va a hacer varios arreglos en la boca ahorrándose un dinerillo. Cuando pasen estos tres meses, se dará de baja en Adeslas (no hay compromiso de permanencia).
> 
> Busca alternativas y suerte.



Caray, pues sí que son cortitos estos de Adeslas ....:rolleye:


----------



## exclavizado (10 Oct 2015)

No he ido a ninguna franquicia
Pero ya que sacas el tema como es posible que Dentix en la tv diga que los implantes son a 200 y pico euros y a mi se me vaya a 1300 
Es el precio medio que me han dado 
No me quiero ni imaginar que te ponen en la boca los de Dentix ::



RNSX dijo:


> En dos palabras: Turismo dental; vete a polonia y por la mitad lo tienes con viaje incluido
> 
> Polonia, destino de turismo médico: 500.000 pacientes al año - 20minutos.es
> 
> Turismo mÃ©dico: SonrÃ*e, Varsovia te regala (o casi) una nueva dentadura



Si ya me parecería un riesgo comprarme un producto de cierto precio por internet imagínate poner mi boca en manos de alguien al que tendría que reclamar a miles de km de distancia
Iría en el caso extremo de tener un conocido que hay estado como mucho y me hable de una experiencia en primera persona


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (10 Oct 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A qué dentista vas ? Ojito con los Vitaldent o franquicias parecidas.
> Cuando los dentistas entran a trabajar para ellos les hacen un cursillo de "capacitación" que consiste en convertirlos en comerciales de la marca, de forma que siempre buscan la solución más cara para el paciente *y he oído que parte de su sueldo va vinculado a la facturación que generan.*
> Visita a otro dentista que nunca está de más una segunda opinión...



¿Parte? Los empleados de Dentix o Vitaldent son todos autónomos, cobran según lo que facturen...


----------



## exclavizado (10 Oct 2015)

black_mirror dijo:


> Aunque llevo un implante dental, no tengo mucha idea del tema. Pero sé que existen alternativas bastante más económicas, como los puentes. ¿Has preguntado?
> 
> Luego, más allá de la estética, tampoco te vuelvas loco. Ni dejes que te vuelvan loco. Yo estuve con el hueco vacío de la muela que me quitaron por una infección más de 10 años. Es cierto que se recomienda "cubrir" estos huecos, pero no tiene por qué ser de la noche a la mañana. Si no te viene bien ahora, no pasa nada por esperarte un par de años.
> 
> ...



El problema es que ha afectado al nervio de otra muela, y a decir verdad me duele más la muela que tenía sana que la propia muela de la endodoncia
Por el nervio, el dolor que he sentido esta noche no lo he sentido nunca 

Si fuera una muela... pero con 2 continuas supongo que tendría problemas de masticación y digestivos

El puente creo que es recomendable cuando te falta una pieza pero con más de una significa "afectar" mucho a las muelas sanas que tienen que hacer de sujeción digamos


Lo que tengo miedo es que me rechace el implante, he leído que hay un porcentaje de rechazos y que los dentistas no te aseguran el éxito.
Mi hermano en un accidente laboral se rompió un diente y tiene un implante pero se lo cubrió la mutua y recuerdo que tuvo problemas, se le caía el implante y estuvo casi año y medio hasta que consiguieron estabilizarla y no volverse a caer. Pero todo con la mutua así que no sabemos a cuánto habría ascendido si hubiese sido un tema fuera del trabajo.
Vamos que no te dan una garantía, me tengo que dejar 3000 euros y corro el riesgo de que fracase y tener que volver.


----------



## Joeng Jan (10 Oct 2015)

40 € en China y nada de puercos ni cosas del tercer mundo. Hay muchos dentisitas extranjeros e incluso españoles.

También 2 caries pero gratis al utilizar la tarjeta sanitaria (sí! los chinos tienen) de mi mujer= 0 €

suerte y busca otras opciones, mejor dicho, otros lugares! En España es un robo


----------



## Zipotako (10 Oct 2015)

exclavizado dijo:


> Desde hace un tiempo tengo una muela que me ha dado muchos problemas, me hicieron una endodoncia que he tenido que ir revisando porque la cosa no iba bien
> Esta semana empecé a sentir un dolor fuerte y ya ayer el dolor empezó a ser insoportable y he cogido hora para hoy porque ya era insoportable
> 
> El dentista me ha dicho que ya no se puede salvar la muela y me la tienen que quitar, pero lo peor de todo es que ha afectado al nervio de al lado o no se que historias y me tienen que sacar 2 muelas para poner 2 implantes
> ...



Puedes decir qué sueles desayunar por las mañanas?


----------



## Sacaroso (10 Oct 2015)

Si no te alimentas a base de granos de maíz no te va a pasar nada porque te falten 2 muelas consecutivas, acabas masticando el triple por el otro lado, si lo sabré yo.
Me suena haber oído que ahora se puede hacer la extracción y poner el implante seguido pero, no sé, me parece más "sano" dejar que el hueso se regenere unos meses y luego poner el implante.


----------



## Toctocquienes (10 Oct 2015)

La extracción en la seguridad social es gratis.


----------



## desde (10 Oct 2015)

Pide una segunda e incluso tercera opinion. Hay muchas consultas en las que hacen una evaluacion de la situacion y te dan el precio sin coste alguno. 
En la seguridad soguridad social puedes sacar las muelas gratis, luego, con calma y sin dolor buscar el dentista que mejor precio y mejores garantias te den por los implantes. 
saludos


----------



## Rauxa (10 Oct 2015)

El problema de la dentadura es en un 99% la alimentación.

Que causan las caries, dientes torcidos y otras cosas de la boca? EL AZÚCAR

Qué lleva azúcar: a parte de las chuches y la bollería, todo lo que sea farinaceo y procesado: pasta, pan, cereal, ketchup, mayonesa, embutido (excepto el jamón ibérico), galletitas....
El azúcar puede estar en formato sacarosa, glucosa o fructosa básicamente.

Nos deberíamos limitar a comer el azúcar natural de las frutas y verduras.

Ahora ya es tarde para tus 2 muelas, pero podrás evitar daños futuros. Y sobretodo te ahorrarás mucho $$$$


----------



## t_chip (10 Oct 2015)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> ¿Parte? Los empleados de Dentix o Vitaldent son todos autónomos, cobran según lo que facturen...



Pues entonces ?para que va a ir ahí en vez de a un dentista independiente?

?Para que se le encarezca en comisiones al inversor que pone la clínica?


Vitaldent=mierda.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Oct 2015)

cuidado con todos estas clinicas nuevas que salen, por cobrart de mas, son capaces de inverntarse cosas.


----------



## bardos (10 Oct 2015)

Lo de ha afectado la muela de al lado: Muchas veces cuando hay problemas dentales con un diente, el dolor va viajando a otro. No significa que el otro esté infectado. No entiendo por qué, pero existe esa reverberación por simpatía, o algo así. Hablo de mi propia experiencia. Es probable que tengas que quitarte una muela sola.

Otra cosa: No es urgente el re emplazamiento del espacio hueco. Pero ojo, después de abrir un hueco, los dientes empiezan a desplazarse un poco a lo largo del tiempo. 2 años sería, en mi opinión, demasiado para esperar.

Otro detalle. Las endodoncias son un timo en sí. Pueden causan problemas hasta del corazón. Tener un elemento muerto en el cuerpo, no es buena idea. 

Investiga.


----------



## Marketingdental (11 Oct 2015)

Yo conozco la profesión, estoy todos los días mareando para arriba con una clínica y otra, me dedico a la gestión de las mismas y te voy a dar dos consejos:

-Primeroide por lo menos 3 diagnósticos en clínicas diferentes, sobretodo cuando te digan que la única solución son implantes.
-Segundo: No te quedes con un sólo precio, conozco clínicas en todas las provincias con profesionales estupendos que el implante con corona lo ponen a 1000€, te hablo de profesionales con más de 20 años de experiencia en el sector, en tal caso ya te estas ahorrando 1000€ en caso de que te pusieras 2 y el total fueran 2000€
Cualquier duda que te surja escríbeme por privado. Espero haber podido ayudar!
Saludos!


----------



## Perchas (12 Oct 2015)

Marketingdental dijo:


> Yo conozco la profesión, estoy todos los días mareando para arriba con una clínica y otra, me dedico a la gestión de las mismas y te voy a dar dos consejos:
> 
> -Primeroide por lo menos 3 diagnósticos en clínicas diferentes, sobretodo cuando te digan que la única solución son implantes.
> -Segundo: No te quedes con un sólo precio, conozco clínicas en todas las provincias con profesionales estupendos que el implante con corona lo ponen a 1000€, te hablo de profesionales con más de 20 años de experiencia en el sector, en tal caso ya te estas ahorrando 1000€ en caso de que te pusieras 2 y el total fueran 2000€
> ...



Es usted un indecente Spam, haga el favor de no enmierdar el hilo, ya somos suficientes para informar adecuadamente para que venga un mercader dental a "ASESORARNOS" con su primer post.


----------



## Zetaperro (12 Oct 2015)

Y no sería más lógico matar el nervio y dejar la muela?


----------



## neofiz (12 Oct 2015)

Pide otras opiniones. 

Yo voy a una dentista de esas de consulta propia en piso. Lleva muchos años y buena fama tanto en precios como en profesionalidad.

La diferiencia con un centro de esos de edificio entero y muchos dentistas y empleados es que no te cuelan la opción mas cara e innecesaria. Vamos que al ser autónoma tiene un sentido mas alto de responsabilidad y ética. Los dentistas de grandes centros están vendidos a la política de empresa.

Las personas que conozco siempre me recomiendan su dentista que casualmente es particular y yo a la mia, pero nadie nunca me ha hablado bien de sitios grandes.


----------



## Narwhal (13 Oct 2015)

Muy muy alto grado de infecciòn tendría que tener la muela endodonciada para "pasarse a la otra muela". No me lo creo. Me inclino por dolor irradiado. Si puedes pedir la rx y mandarmela por privado te podría indicar.


----------



## Pobre de solemnidad_ (13 Oct 2015)

exclavizado dijo:


> Medio millón que se dice pronto, no digo que la seguridad social me de 3000 euros pero yo a un fumador le tengo que pagar con los impuestos el cáncer de pulmón por irresponsable y en cambio yo que las estoy pasando canutas



La empatía que pudiera sentir por ti ha desaparecido al leer semejante subnormalidad. Supongo que aplicarás la misma lógica al tipo que se alimenta de hamburguesas y le da un infarto, al que es bebedor y acaba necesitando un hígado nuevo o al habitante de estercoleros como Madrid que respira dióxido de nitrógeno como para matar a un elefante.

Hecha esta aclaración sólo me queda decirte: *jódete.*


----------



## Masateo (14 Oct 2015)

exclavizado dijo:


> No he ido a ninguna franquicia
> Pero ya que sacas el tema como es posible que Dentix en la tv diga que los implantes son a 200 y pico euros y a mi se me vaya a 1300
> Es el precio medio que me han dado
> No me quiero ni imaginar que te ponen en la boca los de Dentix ::



El truco de dentix es que 222 leuros es lo que vale el implante y _solo el implante_. Pero es que hay que ponerlo. Al final, en cuanto metes el resto de conceptos (radiografías, extracción de muela chunga, otros materiales, "mano de obra", bla, bla, bla...) se te va a 1000 y pico pavos, como en cualquier otro sitio.

Yo tengo un implante de dentix. Del implante en sí no me quejo, pero no recomiendo dentix. Van folladísimos, no pueden con tanta gente, te despachan en 10 minutos. Me ha pasado un par de veces de ir y que no tuvieran constancia de la cita, o que no estuviera el cirujano. Una vergüenza.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (14 Oct 2015)

exclavizado dijo:


> No he ido a ninguna franquicia
> Pero ya que sacas el tema como es posible que Dentix en la tv diga que los implantes son a 200 y pico euros y a mi se me vaya a 1300
> Es el precio medio que me han dado
> No me quiero ni imaginar que te ponen en la boca los de Dentix ::
> ...



200 en dentix es el tornillo, la corona va a parte.
Lo normal son 1200-1300 euros. Por lo menos en Madrid.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2015 at 11:43 ----------




Narwhal dijo:


> Muy muy alto grado de infecciòn tendría que tener la muela endodonciada para "pasarse a la otra muela". No me lo creo. Me inclino por dolor irradiado. Si puedes pedir la rx y mandarmela por privado te podría indicar.



Eso creo yo, si justo a mi me asustaron con ese argumento de que la infección se podía pasar a otras muelas y perderlas, pero vamos, tiene que ser una infección de caballo. ::::::

---------- Post added 14-oct-2015 at 11:46 ----------




Marketingdental dijo:


> Yo conozco la profesión, estoy todos los días mareando para arriba con una clínica y otra, me dedico a la gestión de las mismas y te voy a dar dos consejos:
> 
> -Primero:*Pide por lo menos 3 diagnósticos en clínicas diferentes, sobretodo cuando te digan que la única solución son implantes.*
> -Segundo: No te quedes con un sólo precio, conozco clínicas en todas las provincias con profesionales estupendos que el implante con corona lo ponen a 1000€, te hablo de profesionales con más de 20 años de experiencia en el sector, en tal caso ya te estas ahorrando 1000€ en caso de que te pusieras 2 y el total fueran 2000€
> ...



Eso es. A mí este verano se me partió la corona de una muela endodonciada, la única clínica que estaba abierta me hizo una rx y me dijeron que estaba rota la raíz también :: y que implante ya mismo ::.... he pedido otras dos opiniones y nada, no está rota, así que un perno y corona y arreando. 1.000 euretes de diferencia nada menos :ouch: y sobre todo me quito de una intervención (o dos, quitar muela una, y meter tornillo del implante otra), con el riesgo de infección y todo eso.


----------



## Freedomfighter (14 Oct 2015)

Joder ¿ya no hay más que implantes? antes te ponían fundas a 200 euros cada una y quedaba de lujo.....ienso:


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (14 Oct 2015)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A qué dentista vas ? Ojito con los Vitaldent o franquicias parecidas.
> Cuando los dentistas entran a trabajar para ellos les hacen un cursillo de "capacitación" que consiste en convertirlos en comerciales de la marca, de forma que siempre buscan la solución más cara para el paciente y he oído que parte de su sueldo va vinculado a la facturación que generan.
> Visita a otro dentista que nunca está de más una segunda opinión...



yo acompañe a un familiar a que le hicieran un presupuesto a vitaldent y me querian hacer uno a mi tambien, les tuve que enseñar los dientes para que me dejaran en paz...


----------



## polen (18 Oct 2015)

silverwindow dijo:


> cuidado con todos estas clinicas nuevas que salen, por cobrart de mas, son capaces de inverntarse cosas.



Parecéis nuevos COHONES....

Burbuja Dental, que no estáis al tema !!

Estas clínicas son pseudo_sucursales_bancarias, te financian a cómodos plazos, es decir venden creditos, salen como setas porque es donde el sistema financiero coloca capital que adquiere El Desdentao, en forma de deuda...

En los próximos años, se liberalizaran la Universidades y ocurrirá el mismo fenómeno.... al tanto pues...


----------



## exclavizado (8 Nov 2015)

Consulté otras 2 opiniones y lo mismo, el tema estaba muy jodido.
Ya me han sacado las muelas porque el dolor ya era insoportable, de hecho he estado 4 días de baja por los dolores e hinchazón que me salió por la infección.
Ahora falta todo lo demás y lo que me va doler va ser el bolsillo ::
Aunque la verdad he estado una semana viendo las estrellas, que dolor, incluso me dolía el oído con unos pinchazos aconjonantes, no se lo deseo ni a mi peor enemigo, bueno a mis jefes sí por todas las putadas de los últimos meses :vomito:

Ni a base de drogarme con ibuprofeno y el antibiótico podía dormir.
Que pesadilla

Ya que tengo que hipotecarme en esto voy a ir a un buen dentista, no voy a ir a esas cadenas tipo Dentix o Vitaldent, aunque los dentistas "serios" digamos tampoco te garantizan el éxito del implante


----------



## ravalero1 (8 Nov 2015)

black_mirror dijo:


> Aunque llevo un implante dental, no tengo mucha idea del tema. Pero sé que existen alternativas bastante más económicas, como los puentes. ¿Has preguntado?
> 
> Luego, más allá de la estética, tampoco te vuelvas loco. Ni dejes que te vuelvan loco. Yo estuve con el hueco vacío de la muela que me quitaron por una infección más de 10 años. Es cierto que se recomienda "cubrir" estos huecos, pero no tiene por qué ser de la noche a la mañana. Si no te viene bien ahora, no pasa nada por esperarte un par de años.
> 
> ...



Te apuesto lo que quieras que, al final del tratamiento, es más caro con adeslas o similares que en muchos privados.

Ya no tengo clínica ni vivo en España, pero si me envías lo que crees que te cuesta un tratamiento en adeslas te lo comparo con los precios de gente en activo de la misma zona.

Un saludo


----------



## Fluctuado (8 Nov 2015)

A mi me comentó una vez un dentista que existen unos implantes "provisionales" que son más baratos. La diferencia es que en vez de ser dos piezas, es sólo una y no quedan tan estéticos como los otros, pero como opción más barata igual te puede interesar de momento. Me dijo que hay gente que se queda contenta con ellos y se los deja definitivos.


----------



## racional (11 Nov 2015)

exclavizado dijo:


> El problema es que ha afectado al nervio de otra muela, y a decir verdad me duele más la muela que tenía sana que la propia muela de la endodoncia
> Por el nervio, el dolor que he sentido esta noche no lo he sentido nunca



Normal, una muela con endodoncia no tiene nervio, no tiene vida, no puede doler.


----------



## Lammero (2 Dic 2015)

Las endodoncias son a los dentistas lo que las patatas fritas al McDonalds. Rentabilidad óptima.

A mí me hicieron una endodoncia en el primer molar inferior izquierdo y a lo largo de los tres años siguientes se me ha ido desprendiendo a cachos, sólo me queda 1/4 de la muela. El butrón que le meten hace que su resistencia estructural se vea seriamente mermada.

Endodoncia. Dolor, doler, doliendo

Si llego a saber estas cosas, me extraigo la pieza y a otra cosa, vaya timo. Nos ordeñan las muelas como si fueran mamellas, cagüen sus muelas.


----------



## exclavizado (10 Ene 2017)

Pobre de solemnidad dijo:


> La empatía que pudiera sentir por ti ha desaparecido al leer semejante subnormalidad. Supongo que aplicarás la misma lógica al tipo que se alimenta de hamburguesas y le da un infarto, al que es bebedor y acaba necesitando un hígado nuevo o al habitante de estercoleros como Madrid que respira dióxido de nitrógeno como para matar a un elefante.
> 
> Hecha esta aclaración sólo me queda decirte: *jódete.*



Un problema en la boca sabes que puede generar cáncer de boca? Mejor tener ayuda antes que cuando la cosa sea tan mala
Yo no he dicho que no quiero pagar el tratamiento de un cancer de pulmón sino que los problemas de la boca TAMBIEN se incluyan hablo de sumar no de restar

Sin duda tú sí que muestras empatía que en vez de debatir ya lo primero que dices es JODETE, te iba dedicar algo pero no me voy a rebajar al nivel de gente que va dando lecciones a la par que es la primera en tener nula empatía y nula educación.

Por cierto que hace 1 mes ya salió una noticia que murió un chaval de 27 años de un infarto seguramente derivado por una infección bucal enorme que tenía. Las infecciones en la boca aumentan el riesgo de infarto

Yo me he pagado mi tratamiento al final pero si no hubiera podido o si no voy al dentista por tema de pasta al final me puede entrar una infección con consecuencias muy graves, y el cancer de boca por no ir al dentista es uno de los cancer que más ha subido, afortunadamente no es muy alto pero el dato está ahí


----------



## desde (10 Ene 2017)

Yo hace unos 20 anos que hice unos implantes en Vitaldent, hasta el momento no me ha dado problemas, pero bueno, lo que vengo a comentar aqui es el tema de garantias, no se como funciona ahora pero por aquel entonces me han dado garantia de por vida y aun la conservo. Lo que vengo a sugerir es mirar tambien el tema garantias para evitarse problemas que pueden derivar, bien por defecto o por la intervencion en si. Lo dicho, atencion a las garantias que ofrecen. 
Saludos y suerte con el desaguisado.


----------



## Enterao (10 Ene 2017)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Joder ¿ya no hay más que implantes? antes te ponían fundas a 200 euros cada una y quedaba de lujo.....ienso:



estan apurando ahora con los emplantes porque lo nuevo es la reconstruccion total del diente ..


----------



## atracurio (10 Ene 2017)

El maxilofacial de la seguridad social te las quita gratis.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Porquetulovalías (11 Ene 2017)

Los implantes no son, ni mucho menos, la panacea que nos han pretendido hacer creer.

La respuesta de los pacientes es múltiple dependiendo tanto de sus hábitos de vida, enfermedades como la diabetes, tabaquismo, higiene bucal, estado del hueso -tanto en apicalización como porosidad o mineralización-, encías... y un larguísimo etcétera.

Los buenos implantólogos descartan muchos pacientes, el resto hacen castillos en el aire a sabiendas de que los resultados serán desastrosos en un futuro no muy lejano.

Es una larga historia, pero en mi caso, los implantes fueron un infierno con nula integración y secuestro oseo incluido y esto haciéndolos en una clínica "de prestigio"

A partir de entonces me volví mucho más cauto, pero claro, la alternativa a ellos es una prótesis de las de toda la vida.

Portugal -adonde también acudí con idénticos malos resultados- es como la mitad de barato que en España. No es necesario ir a Polonia ni mucho menos.

Al final, lo verdaderamente importante es que uno sea un candidato adecuado, incluso bastante más que la pericia del que los coloca -tampoco es una operación demasiado complicada y hoy día existen prácticamente implantes para cualquier necesidad.

Esto es como las ferias, cada uno habla de como le ha ido en ella, pero es preferible desistir ante la opinión negativa de un verdadero profesional antes que empecinarse en comprar mercancía a los vendehumos.


----------



## tfq (11 Ene 2017)

Huid de vitalden, dentix y demas franquicias ( que anuncian por la tele famosos complices) intentan estafar a la gente, si tienes una muela picada te diran que tienes 5 muelas picadas, sino tienes ninguna picada te diran que tienes 4 picadas, se inventan cosas para sacarle el dinero a la gente y asi... cuando vas y te das cuenta de la estafa y no te quieres hacer nada, te diran los malnacidos: Ej que siempre y vienes y nunca te haces nada.
Deberian estar todas estas franquicias estafadoras cerradas de hace tiempo.
ID A SITIOS DE CONFIANZA.


----------



## gurrumino (11 Ene 2017)

Por tener una muela menos no pasa na, yo llevo asi 15 años y no me ha afectado a otras, no me creo nada de estos saca cuartos hdp.

La ultima vez que vi a uno fue para una limpieza y me estuvieron doliendo los dientes un mes, ademas el tio decía que era mas importante solucionar una fisura en el paleto izquierdo, ni puto caso le hice y ahí sigue mi paleto tal cual tras 9 años, y lo que le queda.

Tengo un amigo que mastica tacos de jamon con las encias ::.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (14 Ene 2017)

black_mirror dijo:


> Aunque llevo un implante dental, no tengo mucha idea del tema. Pero sé que existen alternativas bastante más económicas, como los puentes. ¿Has preguntado?
> 
> Luego, más allá de la estética, tampoco te vuelvas loco. Ni dejes que te vuelvan loco. Yo estuve con el hueco vacío de la muela que me quitaron por una infección más de 10 años. Es cierto que se recomienda "cubrir" estos huecos, pero no tiene por qué ser de la noche a la mañana. Si no te viene bien ahora, no pasa nada por esperarte un par de años.
> 
> ...



Exacto

vete a la S.S y que te quiten esas dos muelas por 0 euros

y ya cuando veas que te lo puedes permitir, lo haces.

fin del problema

a mi madre le faltan esas mismas dos muelas unos 60 años- y sin ningun tipo de problema hoyga


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Ene 2017)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Caray, pues sí que son cortitos estos de Adeslas ....:rolleye:



Adeslas, sanitas, etc...todos tienen seguros dentales sin permanencia que en realidad son otro negocio más. Saben que te puedes apuntar solo para eso y hasta ellos mismos te aconsejan ese truco.
Márketing haciendo creer a la gente que están ahorrando y aprovechándose de algo. 

No son tontos,si permiten hacer eso es porque les compensa. 

Comparé precios incluyendo el descuento por hacerse socio y salía parecido a Vitaldent.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2017 at 18:49 ----------




ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Exacto
> 
> vete a la S.S y que te quiten esas dos muelas por 0 euros
> 
> ...



Dicen que al faltar una muella el resto de la dentadura se mueve hacia ese hueco. 
Hombre, estéticamente no queda muy bien al sonreír si te falta una muela. Y para la higiene no se qué tal...

Pero bueno, para venderte sus servicios llegan a decir cosas como que tienen que sacarte la muela de una "forma especial" enfocada a poner un implante y que en la seguridad social no lo harán así, bla, bla...¡para cobrar hasta por eso que puedes hacer gratis!

---------- Post added 14-ene-2017 at 18:55 ----------




exclavizado dijo:


> No he ido a ninguna franquicia
> Pero ya que sacas el tema como es posible que Dentix en la tv diga que los implantes son a 200 y pico euros y a mi se me vaya a 1300
> Es el precio medio que me han dado
> No me quiero ni imaginar que te ponen en la boca los de Dentix ::



La publicidad de Dentix es engañosa.
Mira la letra pequeña cuando veas el anuncio. *Lo que cuesta 200 euros es UN TORNILLO al que llaman "implante".*
Nada más. No lo hacen por 200 euros. Suma la pieza dental, mano de obra, etc...

En los anuncios lo primero que miro es LA LETRA PEQUEÑA. 
Hace años llegué a llamar por teléfono a una compañía pidiendo que me dijeran el contenido de la letra pequeña tan pequeña que ni se leía por la tele.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2017 at 18:59 ----------




Enterao dijo:


> estan apurando ahora con los emplantes porque lo nuevo es la reconstruccion total del diente ..



Antes se hacían empastes grandes y ahora a la mínima te dicen que debes sacar la pieza y poner una nueva. 
Hasta te cuentan rollos de que el hueso se está deshaciendo o no se qué rollos (me lo dijeron a mí por un dolor de una muela para la que tomé antibiótico y punto)
Lo peor es que vas a pedir segundas opiniones y todos dicen lo mismo siempre enfocado a eliminar piezas enteras y no reconstruir el empaste que tienes.

Puro negocio, eso es lo que pasa cuando un servicio es privado.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2017 at 19:09 ----------




Pobre de solemnidad dijo:


> La empatía que pudiera sentir por ti ha desaparecido al leer semejante subnormalidad. Supongo que aplicarás la misma lógica al tipo que se alimenta de hamburguesas y le da un infarto, al que es bebedor y acaba necesitando un hígado nuevo o al habitante de estercoleros como Madrid que respira dióxido de nitrógeno como para matar a un elefante.
> 
> Hecha esta aclaración sólo me queda decirte: *jódete.*



Muchos somos muy escrupulosos con al higiene dental y a pesar de ello tenemos caries. Otros son muy guarros y no tienen ni una. 

Injusto, no todo el que tiene caries se lo ha buscado con su dejadez.

La contaminación no puedes evitarla. 

Lo demás sí es en parte responsabilidad de la gente: dieta a base de guarradas , beber mucho , fumar mucho...

El alcohol y el tabaco no forman parte de ninguna necesidad básica como el comer mal , que al menos es para comer.

Conozco a gente muerta por haber bedido y fumado mucho, cada uno con su cáncer correspondiente(hígado, pulmón). Y ellos mismos se culpabilizaron durante sus últimos días. Lo peor es que el fumador pasó su vida atufando a su familia. El bebedor solo se afectó a sí mismo y a unos contra los que tuvo un accidente no mortal hace años.

Donte tienen cobertura dental en el sistema público obligan a la gente a pasar revisiones. Precisamente para evitar pagar tratamientos caros a los guarros que no tienen higiene dental ni se tratan los empastes siendo pequeños.

De los candidatos a trasplantes francamente si uno va a recibir un pulmón o corazón y dice que seguirá fumando yo no se lo daría o le pondría más atrás en la lista.


----------



## yalodeciayoistaII (14 Ene 2017)

Si te quitan un diente, al pasar el tiempo el hueso se retrae hacia abajo en esa zona y eso hace que sea mucho más difícil que un implante pueda colocarse y mantenerse. En no más de 3-4 meses es cuando tienes que poner el implante


----------



## t_chip (15 Ene 2017)

siken dijo:


> Adeslas, sanitas, etc...todos tienen seguros dentales sin permanencia que en realidad son otro negocio más. Saben que te puedes apuntar solo para eso y hasta ellos mismos te aconsejan ese truco.
> Márketing haciendo creer a la gente que están ahorrando y aprovechándose de algo.
> 
> No son tontos,si permiten hacer eso es porque les compensa.
> ...



Yo he sido toda la vida un dejado en higiene dental (de hace 5 años o así ya no, aunque hay días que no me cepillo porque no me sale de los cojones) y todo mi uso del dentista se reduce a 4 empastes, uno de ellos vuelto a hacer porque se movió (comprobé el diagnóstico en dos dentistas, uno de la SS y el otro Vitaldent).
Eso y una limpieza de pago cada 3 años o así es todo mi uso del dentista.


Según me explicó una higienista, esto depende de la capacidad antiséptica de la saliva de cada uno.


Otros se cuidan la boca muchísimo y van cada año a revisión y tienen toda la boca implantada.


Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dotierr (15 Ene 2017)

Alimentación y pasta dentrífica adecuada, no las comerciales.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Ene 2017)

t_chip dijo:


> Según me explicó una higienista, esto depende de la capacidad antiséptica de la saliva de cada uno.
> 
> 
> Otros se cuidan la boca muchísimo y van cada año a revisión y tienen toda la boca implantada.
> ...



Exacto. Qué injusticia. 

Cuando voy a revisión siempre me dicen que no tengo sarro ni necesito limpieza, ni en las zonas típicas donde se acumula más(con cepillo eléctrico se llega bien a esas zonas). Al contrario, llegaron a decirme que use cepillos más suaves porque pasarte desgasta el esmalte. 
Sin embargo tengo empastes.


----------



## Narval78_borrado (15 Ene 2017)

atracurio dijo:


> El maxilofacial de la seguridad social te las quita gratis.
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Si, pero el 24 de septiembre de 2027 a las 12:45. Si quieres que te lo hagan antes tienes que meterte un formón en la boca y darle un buen martillazo a la zona afectada para entrar por urgencias y que te hagan el apaño.


----------



## atracurio (15 Ene 2017)

Narval78 dijo:


> Si, pero el 24 de septiembre de 2027 a las 12:45. Si quieres que te lo hagan antes tienes que meterte un formón en la boca y darle un buen martillazo a la zona afectada para entrar por urgencias y que te hagan el apaño.





¿Has probado pedir cita?

Quitar una muela son 10 minutos.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Narval78_borrado (15 Ene 2017)

atracurio dijo:


> ¿Has probado pedir cita?
> 
> Quitar una muela son 10 minutos.
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Una del juicio. Aún la tengo. Se me pasó el dolor y la llevo puesta aún.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Ene 2017)

exclavizado dijo:


> PD: me he equivocado de subforo, quería ir al de consumo
> Si podéis moverlo por favor



Mirándolo por el otro lado, el negocio está en montarse una clínica dental... entonces el hilo sí que estaria en su sitio 

Recomiendo la contratación de algún seguro dental de estos baratos asociados a empresas privadas que te ofrecen ahora.

No es la panacea, pero te ahorra bastantes costes, especialmente si son cosas que van para largo y que necesitan radiografías, cirugía, revisiones, seguimiento, etc.


----------

